# Problem with autofocus



## kostasfmx (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there !
I am new to this forum and photography 
I own a Canon powershot sx100ls  since 3 weeks "lightly use"
Yesterday i took some pictures ...
Then all the sudden in automode the auto focus cant focus anymore to the subject ...
it sounds like working but dont get a cleared image, now all my pictures are blurry!
 I have not dropped the camera and I have done nothing that would harm the camera.
The only thing i do is to "play with apperture and sutter speed in manual mode"but i dont thing that affect the autofocus
Has anyone found a solution for this problem?


----------



## PNA (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Canons, but is there a switch for manual/auto focusing? Maybe in the program settings.

Check the manual if in doubt.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome.

You will have to give us more details.  Some cameras have trouble focusing in low light, but some of them also have AF assist lights.

Could it be possible that your photos are blurry for a reason other than focus?  For example, if you are shooting hand held in low light, the long shutter speed may be the cause of the blur.


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies
Pna there isnt a switch for auto-manual focus but there a switch for manual mode and everything is manual example iso,shutter speed ,apperure...

Big Mike i sent a link of my cam to see the specifications

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0708/07082004canonsx100is.asp

i hope that help


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> Thanks for the replies
> Pna there isnt a switch for auto-manual focus but there a switch for manual mode and everything is manual example iso,shutter speed ,apperure...
> 
> Big Mike i sent a link of my cam to see the specifications
> ...


 
Kallie meda. Kostas......Find in the manual the re-set procedure and follow their instructions.

Then set the camera to shoot "auto", ISO 200, auto focus, and go shoot some pictures outside in the daylight.

Report your results when done.....Mike is the authority on Canon and can best help.

Apostolos....


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 21, 2008)

PNA said:


> Kallie meda. Kostas......Find in the manual the re-set procedure and follow their instructions.
> 
> Then set the camera to shoot "auto", ISO 200, auto focus, and go shoot some pictures outside in the daylight.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the responces i will try to re-set my cam and i will let you know..
PNA are you from greece?


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> Thanks for the responces i will try to re-set my cam and i will let you know..
> PNA are you from greece?


 
Hope you have good results....


My parents were born as Greeks in Asia Minor and came to the US in the early 1920's.
I do consider myself a Greek-American.

Where in Athens do you live?


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 21, 2008)

PNA said:


> Hope you have good results....
> 
> 
> My parents were born as Greeks in Asia Minor and came to the US in the early 1920's.
> ...



I am so glad to hear that your parents must be cheerfull and very kind people
I live at Kaisariani


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok i reset my camera canon powershot sx100ls!
About 2-3 minutes focus was working but something terrible happen
This pic taken in AutoMode 12x optical zoom"we can see the car clear"






And the second picture after the first one
 "Auto Mode" ,zoom out to normal and i press the button to focus and the results





You see that the autofocus not working any suggestions!!!!!
I am so sad,I am out of Camera 5 days now!!!


----------



## PNA (Aug 21, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> I am so glad to hear that your parents must be cheerfull and very kind people
> I live at Kaisariani


 
They are both gone now, but they were the best!!!!

Do Not know Kaisariani......a district of Athens?


I saw your shots after the re-set, my only comment is: the camera is not working properly.....if you have a warranty from the place you bought it my suggestion is to return it for a replacement or at least repair it for no charge.

Good luck

P.S. You should have bought a Nikon......

A


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 21, 2008)

> They are both gone now, but they were the best!!!!
> 
> Do Not know Kaisariani......a district of Athens?


Sorry to hear that my friend
Kaisariani =The area was once used for farmland and forests dominated its reach. The area was of mixed farming, which included pastures, vegetables and groves ; iIn the mid-20th century, suburban housing development from Athens spread across and eliminated farmland, leaving empty space to the southeast. The forests are situated in the east, making up Mount Hymettus' largest forest, and the forested area also contains a valley with a road linking Athens' nearby communication tower. The University of Athens is to the northeast, mainly in Zografou, while the rest of the area is made up of residential buildings. Kaisariani has a hill in the centre, and much of the land in the east is rocky terrain and forests of Hymettus; the municipality is about 85 square kilometres, of which 75 square kilometres are mountainous and also forested. The Kaisariani Monastery can be found to the southeast in the Hymettus mountain, while the eastern bypass of Athens lies in the east. The town also has its own Greek A2 League basketball team, named Near East Kaisariani, which was founded in 1927. The team plays in the Kaisariani Stadium.

I have warranty and maybe i replace it with a  nikon coolpix P80 or Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ 4 leica lens


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 21, 2008)

It certainly does look like there is something wrong with the lens/focus.  I would suggest trying to return it to where you bought it from.


----------

